# Aufbau Multimedia Heim Bereich



## _root (4. August 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen...

Ich habe folgendes vor. 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Beamer gekauft. *(BenQ MP610) *
Der soll in meinem neuen Zimmer ein Bild an die Wand werfen. Dies soll von diversen verschiedenen Quellen passieren.

*- DVD-Player
- TV (Kabel oder DVB-T)
- VGA oder DVI vom Stand PC
- VGA vom Laptop
*
Diese Anschlüsse sind am Beamer vorhanden

Eingänge  	
*- Composite Video: 1x RCA Cinch
- S-Video: 1x Mini DIN 4 Pin
- RGB VGA-Analog: 1x D-sub 15 Pin
- Audio: 1x 3,5 mm Klinke Stereo*

Ausgänge 	
*- RGB vgaAnalog 1 x Dsub 15pin*


Ich bin im Besitz eines 2 Port KVM Switches, welches denke ich schonmal helfen wird.

Jetzt mein eigentliches anliegen... Könnt ihr mir helfen und Tips geben wie ich das alles am besten an die Kiste anschließe  ohne jedesmal ne große Umsteckaktion machen zu müssen. Der Beamer soll nämlich fest verbaut werden.

MfG aCid


----------



## Gwave (4. August 2006)

Hallo djacid.
Bei der Auflösung deines Beamers von 800x600 Pixel würde ich dir zwo Leitungen zum Beamer empfehlen. 

1. Eine simple Videoleitung. Um das Bild des TV's auf den Bemer zu kriegen muss er auf jeden Fall in betrieb sein und einen freien Ausgang besitzten. Am besten SCART. Dies gilt ebenso für den DVB-T Tuner wie auch für deinen DVD Player. Falls keines dieser Geräte das umschalten von zwo zusätzlichen Geräten beherscht, empfehle ich dir eine automatische SCART Umschaltbox. Die kriegst du für nicht sehr viel Geld bein TV Fachhändler. Dort bekommst du auch enen Übergang von SCART auf den Cinch Stecker für das Videosignal zum Beamer. 

2. Ein simples VGA Kabel für die Datensignale. Diese kannst du ja ganz einfach zental mit deinem KVM Switch umschalten. Doch aufgepasst. VGA Kabel sind bei langen Leitungen nicht zu unterschätzen. Falls die Leitung länger als 10m wird, achte umbedingt auf die Qualität des VGA Kabels. Dass wird sich sicher lohnen. Bei 30 Metern ist meiner Meinung nach so oder so langsam Schluss. 

Begründungen:
Ich empfehle dir eine einfache Vedeoleitung aus dem Grund, dass dieses Vormat praktisch jedes Gerät das etwas mit Video zu tun hat ausgeben kann. Das heist du bist auf der sicheren Seite wenn du neue Geräte anschafst. Ein prezieseres Videoformat lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht nach den technischen Daten des Beamers.
Das VGA Kabel ist auch sehr universell und reicht bei einer Auflösung von 600x800 Pixel bestimmt aus. Ich selber bin so oder so kein Fan von Bildern die nicht nativ angesteuert wurden.


Viel erfolg,
Gwave!


----------



## chmee (7. August 2006)

Für die Videoleitungen kannst Du 3 CinchLeitungen zum Beamer werfen, zB 75Ohm Videoleitung von der Rolle. 1x für RCA-Composite und 2x für SVideo(YC).

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, mit diesem Signal bekommst Du alle Haushaltsgeräte
wie DVD und DVBT zum Laufen. Schau auch in das Beamer-Handbuch, ob er auf den
VGA-Steckern auch PAL-RGB unterstützt. 

So benötigst Du also:
2x SVideo-MiniDin auf 2xYC-RCA/BNC Adapter
3x 75Ohm Leitung x Meter
1x 15pol Leitung für VGA - Kabel nicht Verlängerung

Greif beim 15pol-VGA nicht zum billigsten, meine Erfahrung ist, dass diese ganz grässliche
Geisterbilder werfen, da die Signale nicht genug geschirmt sind.
Den KVM kannst Du logischerweise nur für die VGA-Leitung nutzen.
Für den Videosignalweg empfehle ich Dir - wie auch schon GWave sagte - einen
Scart oder SVideo-Umschalter.
Zu Achten ist auf komplette Verschaltung der Scartstecker, dann kann auch SVideo und
Composite darüber verteilt/geschaltet werden.

Und ob Automatisch oder per Knopfdruck, soll Dir überlassen sein. Bei Conrad gibt es 4auf1-Umschalter
ab etwa 20EUR.

mfg chmee


----------

